# OCT Throwdown Winners



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats to SmokinVegasBaby with 

Pulled Pork Two Cheeses Spinach Pizza, Pulled Pork Cigars, Crispy Baked Kale Chips

Homemade Pizza Dough that was brushed with roasted garlic infused olive oil and topped with; Leftover Pulled Pork, Roasted Red Bell Peppers, Roasted Green Bell Peppers, Fresh Spinach, Diced Red Onions, and covered with - Feta cheese on half of the pizza and Mozzarella on the other half. 

Side of Pulled Pork Cigars served with homemade salsa and Crème’ Fraiche (also homemade)

Crispy Baked Kale Chips. 

View media item 351237

And dcarch with 

Transformation and surprise is the best way to use leftovers.

Chopped smoked pulled pork Spicy California Maki

Cold smoked salmon Nigiri

Smoked turkey breast Nigiri

Smoked shrimps Nigiri
View media item 351246

Congrats to you both.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats on the Throwdown win SJ, very nice my smokin friend !  :beercheer:

Bro J


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice going dcarch !  Thumbs Up. Congrats on the win !


----------



## vraine54 (Nov 16, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats to SmokinVegasBaby with
> 
> Pulled Pork Two Cheeses Spinach Pizza, Pulled Pork Cigars, Crispy Baked Kale Chips
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 17, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats on the Throwdown win SJ, very nice my smokin friend !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Bro J for the congrats.....means a lot coming from you my friend!

Be Blessed,

SJ


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 17, 2014)

vraine54 said:


> Congratulations Josie and thanks for introducing me to the forum. I'm a newbie but look forward to learning the art of smoking. I also want to congratulate " transformation and surprise" on their win . What a beautiful dish.


Congratulations to you too dcharch


vraine54 said:


> Congratulations Josie and thanks for introducing me to the forum. I'm a newbie but look forward to learning the art of smoking. I also want to congratulate " transformation and surprise" on their win . What a beautiful dish.


Congratulations dcarch on your dish - "Transformation and Surprise" it was a beautiful entry.

Be Blessed,

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats to both of you, great looking leftover Smokes!


----------



## dcarch (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words, and your tolerance for my very wrong idea for my dish. The most important concept for sushi is absolute freshness, Leftovers for sushi? 100% Ridiculous! LOL!

Thank all the creators of other entries. Delicious ways to deal with problems for all leftovers. 

SmokinVegasBaby, Congrats! What a feast!.

dcarch


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats to the both of you for great entries.


----------



## bear55 (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## seenred (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats Josie and dcarch!!  Much deserved by both!  There were lots of very strong entries this month...kudos for coming out on top!

Red


----------



## disco (Nov 17, 2014)

Definitely deserving winners. Congratulations.

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Nov 17, 2014)

It looks very tasty. This is the one I voted for.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 17, 2014)

dcarch said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, and your tolerance for my very wrong idea for my dish. The most important concept for sushi is absolute freshness, Leftovers for sushi? 100% Ridiculous! LOL!
> 
> Thank all the creators of other entries. Delicious ways to deal with problems for all leftovers.
> 
> ...


Thanks dcarch

Be Blessed,

Josie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2014)

Great Job on winning SVB & dcarch!!!! Nicely done 

DS


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 17, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Great Job on winning SVB & dcarch!!!! Nicely done
> 
> DS


Thanks DS.

Happy Monday - Be Blessed,

Josie


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 17, 2014)

You crushed it dude! Nice work!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice going you guys!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats to both of you, those where the two dish I had difficulty picking between, but seen as I do not like fish, had to be Vagas all the way.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 17, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Congrats to both of you, those where the two dish I had difficulty picking between, but seen as I do not like fish, had to be Vagas all the way.
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


awww thanks Smokin Monkey!

Be Blessed, 

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 17, 2014)

Squirrel said:


> Nice going you guys!! Congrats to you both!!


thanks Squirrel

Be Blessed,

Josie aka SmokinVegsBaby


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats guys.

BBQ sushi platter...... I like the thought process......


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 18, 2014)

Congratulations to them both! Those are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 18, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Congratulations to them both! Those are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


thanks Leah - have a blessed Thanksgiving!

Josie


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2014)

Congrats to both.....   A new level of gastronomic delight was cobbled together in those dishes....   AMAZING.......


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 20, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Congrats to both..... A new level of gastronomic delight was cobbled together in those dishes.... AMAZING.......


thanks Dave Omak!

Josie


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome job. Congrats to both of you !!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 22, 2014)

smoked alaskan said:


> Awesome job. Congrats to both of you !!


thanks smoked Alaskan.

be blessed,

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## phantom krankor (Nov 23, 2014)

Mmm mouth is watering and I just ate too.  This is giving me some ideas.  

Congrats


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Nov 23, 2014)

Phantom Krankor said:


> Mmm mouth is watering and I just ate too. This is giving me some ideas.
> 
> Congrats


thanks Phantom Krankor -that's a good thing your mouth is watering that means we did our job :o)

Be Blessed

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------

